# Bradley



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Though thin...he is a man of obvious ability that has never gelled... i think there is a mentality for the game that never was realized by this man....similar to KVH. Maybe it is where they grew up or where they played, but they can't maintain intensity. I do think bradley is a very useful player to have and deserves to be a Mav for a long time.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Though thin...he is a man of obvious ability that has never gelled... i think there is a mentality for the game that never was realized by this man....similar to KVH. Maybe it is where they grew up or where they played, but they can't maintain intensity. I do think bradley is a very useful player to have and deserves to be a Mav for a long time.


were you drinking while you wrote this?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Bradley*



> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> were you drinking while you wrote this?


:laugh: 

Bradley is the intimidator.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i stopped drinking hours ago...how could you say that!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Bradley will win MIP even if I have to chase him up and down the court with a mini sledge hammer!

(these rules only apply if hes wearing blue and black for the whole season)....leave my dreams alone.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Shawn B would be cold if Nelly would let him play his natural position of 2 guard.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

HE IS A VALUABLE CONTRIBUTOR...YOU GUYS NEED TO STOP HATING!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> HE IS A VALUABLE CONTRIBUTOR...YOU GUYS NEED TO STOP HATING!


intimidating?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, with the Mavs weak defense...he is exposed as the las line of defense way too much...very hard to be consistent.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

> Shawn B would be cold if Nelly would let him play his natural position of 2 guard.



HAHHAHA, that was the funniest thing i've read all week.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Well, with the Mavs weak defense...he is exposed as the las line of defense way too much...very hard to be consistent.


He'd be 100 times better if he'd either bulk up or be more agile...
I know its hard to be agile when your 7'6"... but when you make money like he does he should get some help with that... or even get a custom weight bench built for his tall *** so he can try and beef up... Or do what shaq does, endorce a fast food place and take payment in burgers...


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

Do you guys watch any of the Mavs' games? If you did, you would notice that he anchors their zone defenses. It's hard to drive on someone that's 7'6.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Shawn Bradley
15th in the NBA in effeciency per 48 minutes.

1. Garnett
2. Shaq*
3. Duncan
4. McGrady
5. Dirk
6. Kobe
7. Webber
8. O'Neal
9. Sabonis*
10. Brand
11. Kidd
12. Malone
13. Yao*
14. Gasol
15. Bradley*
16. Miller*
17. Boozer
18. Pierce
19. Cassell
20. Marion
21. Wallace*
22. Kirilenko
23. Marshall
24. Nash
25. Stockton
26. Ilgauskas*
27. Randolph
28. Abdur-Rahim
29. Murphy
30. Thomas*
31. Stojakovic
32. Brown
33. Harpring
34. Allen
35. Cato*
36. Curry*
37. Foyle*
38. Payton
39. Divac*
40. Grant
41. Redd
42. Martin
43. Francis
44. Wallace
45. Chandler
46. Arenas
47. Dampier
48. Van Horn
49. Howard
50. Trent

Bradley is 4th among the 12 centers on the list.
Why is he so high? He's 3rd in the NBA in blocks per minute, behind only Adonal Foyle and Theo Ratliff.

6.7 ppg, 5.9 rpg, and 2.1 bpg is QUITE GOOD when you only get 21.4 mpg. And to boot, his FG% was a career high .536, 79 points above his career average.

He's capable of 10/8 with 3+ blocks if he got starters minutes. There are plenty of teams who'd be willing to take him off your hands...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Bradley is 4th among the 12 centers on the list.
> ...



Thats why we always ride him. We know he has the ability to do very well. We thought he was going to be MIP last year; its just that he loses focus at key moments SOOO many times.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we always ride him. We know he has the ability to do very well. We thought he was going to be MIP last year; its just that he loses focus at key moments SOOO many times.


Sorry, but if i'm 7'6" I would make sure I was the MDP... You can't teach height but you can teach everything else.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Talent > Height.

Shawn Bradley is much better than Manute Bol ever was.

Bol's career averages were 2.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.3 apg, 3.3 bpg.

If height were everything, then you'd see 8 foot africans in the NBA. Yes, there are 8 feet people in africa (then again, it might explain why the NBA made a scouting trip there this offseason).

Expecting Bradley to be MIP is REALLY unrealistic, because he didn't improve that much. He was 13/8 in 96-97 because he actually got 30 minutes per game. Bradley got 21 minutes per game this year. He got 14 minutes per game last year. Of course his numbers are going to go up when his PT goes up. Bradley's production rates have been consistent throughout his career, what HASN'T been consistent is his minute rates. What Bradley did improve was his FG%, and I find it hard to believe that Bradley is still dogged, when he is still clearly more effective than Adonal Foyle ever will be.

What more do you want Bradley to do? He was 6th on the team in ppg, behind obviously more talented offensive players Dirk, Finley, Nash, Van Exel, and LaFrentz. Bradley is a 10 year vet, he's not going to magically improve. What you see is what you get, and what you see depends on how many minutes Bradley sees.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Talent > Height.
> 
> Shawn Bradley is much better than Manute Bol ever was.
> ...


Actually before you get all preachy, Bradley did start the 1st 2-3 months of the season because LaFoulz was injured. If you remember the famous 14-0 start it was mostly besause Bradley had vastly improved his defensive play. That is when we where discussing him being MIP of course when Raef came back they digressed. So shut you ****ing mouth and get your facts straight before you start critisizing. Oh but youve only been on this board a few days and I bet you didnt take the time to look at the post from almost a year ago that I was referring to huh?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Good to see Bradley getting some respect, it's ridiculous how much this guy gets knocked. Due to the fact that he is 7'6 people think he should be a basketball god, but he is what he is and is not going to change or drastically improve, he is much to old.

Without him the Mavericks have 0 inside a presence, and in terms of the zone defense, you couldn't ask for a better weak side shot blocker than someone with .... what does he have like a 9 or 10 foot wingspan? When sean bradley scores 10 this team wins something like 90% of the time, the guy is much more integral to the mavericks system than many people realize.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

coud u imagine how amazing he would be in the east??... on a team like the sixer, raptors, knicks, heat or magic? he would ba an all star....


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Bradley deserves some props because he tries hard when he is on the floor. He can't help that he looks akward at times. The guy is 7'6" for pete's sake. He does a good job when he is in there. The guy the Mavs should hope to get more out of is Raef Lafrentz.


----------

